# Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die Warnow.....​*Obwohl das Land den Fischer Werner Loch nicht unterstützen wollte, weil "Experten" sagten, es gäbe keine Lachse in der Warnow, hat der Fischer den Nachwuchs aus selber gefangenen Warnow-Lachsen abgestreift und hochgepäppelt und nun wieder ausgesetzt....

Geiler Spruch vom Fischer aus dem Video, aus dem Teil, wo es drum geht ob Lachse überhaupt an der Warnow heimisch gewesen wären:
"Wissenschaft ist das eine, Praxis das andere"...

Sehenswertes Video vom NDR:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordmagazin/70000-Lachse-fuer-die-Warnow,nordmagazin34908.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Dass 13 Lachse gefangen wurden, spricht für sich und geeignete Gewässer besetzen ist auch sinnvoll.
13 Lachse einfach so in einem unbesetzten Gewässer zu fangen, ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, zeigt aber, dass es durchgängig ist.
Das Problem ist, dass Lachse an ihre Heimatgewässer geprägt sind und sich selten in Neue einfinden.
Solche Streuner sind oft Farmlachse, die nicht an ein Gewässer geprägt sind. Die Experten hätten das testen sollen und im Besten Fall Grünes Licht geben können.
Jetzt schwimmen da 70.000 ungeprüfte Lachse rum.


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

ich hatte den bericht auch gesehen, 
was ich nicht verstehe ist , wenn es in der warnow keine lachse gibt wäre es dann nicht ein erheblicher eingriff in das ökosystem. 
ich denke, dass nicht nur die fischer sondern auch die wissenschaft(ler) um die lachse in der warnow wissen, vllt war der blinde aktionismus des fischer´s nicht gewollt.
ich bin gespann wie die geschichte weiter geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Ich bin da auch gespannt, wie das weiter- bzw. ausgehen wird....

Aus dem Film geht aber ja nicht hervor, ob er vorher gefragt oder das abgeklärt hat, nur, dass er keine finanzielle Hilfe vom Land wie bei Mefos erhalten hat..

Und von Wissenschaftlern und "Experten" kriegste eh alles bestätigt, was Du willst - vorausgesetzt, Du kannst ne Studie zahlen..

Könnte also noch recht spannend werden...


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe ist , wenn es in der warnow keine lachse gibt wäre es dann nicht ein erheblicher eingriff in das ökosystem.


Lachs und Mefo werden bestimmt um geeignete Plätze konkurrieren.
Insgesamt überwiegen die positiven Effekte der Ansiedlung von Wanderfischen (Hauptsächlich die Begleitmaßnahmen am Gewässer) und im Lachse wieder ausrotten haben wir Deutsche schon mindestens 200 Jahre Erfahrung.|rolleyes


----------



## rxstx rxt (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Wird sehr kontroversdiskutiert hier oben. Historische Vorkommen sind nicht belegt. Im Wallensteingraben wurden vor ein paar Jahren 11 metrige Tiere vor einem Hindernis gefangen. Diese wurden im Test als Escapies irgendwelcher Farmen identifiziert.
Natürlich befürworten viele Angler, die von einem Lachsfang träumen, den Besatz. Da wird dann schnell eine euphemistische Sichtweise auf den Besatz eingenommen. Auch Thomas diskreditiert ja in diesem Faden gleich mal die Wissenschaft und Werner Loch wird auch nicht mit dem Unwort 2015 "Gutmensch" entwertet...
Ich sehe den Besatz skeptisch und hätte mir im Vorfeld etwas Gründlichkeit gewünscht. Das Warnowsystem ist ein tolles Gewässersystem mit einem, trotz kontinuierlich sinkender Wasserstände, inzwischen wieder tollem Meerforellenbestand. Wie Meerforellenbestand und ein aufgeblähter Lachsbestand korrespondieren , kann man am Beispiel der Mörrum gut nachvollziehen.
Auch wenn Werner Loch sicherlich in guter Absicht vorgeprescht ist und es ganz sicher schwierig ist, dann dazwischen zu treten, wundert mich doch sehr, dass einfach so besetzt werden durfte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Ich kann weder glauben, dass in Bürokrateutonien für einen solchen Besatz die Genehmigung einer Behörde vorliegt - aber ich kann auch nicht glauben, dass ein Fischer einen solchen Besatz ohne Genehmigung durchzieht und auch noch übers Fernsehen öffentlich macht..

Ich halte das alles nach wie vor also für sehr spannend und bin gespannt drauf, was da am Ende rauskommt......


----------



## glavoc (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

gerade gefunden, noch mehr zum Thema...sehr spannend:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/NaturNah-Lachsalarm-bei-Fischer-Loch,sendung394222.html
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

na guck an, doch Behörden mit im Boot, wenn - wie da geschrieben - die Zucht von Dr. Ralf Bochert von der Landesforschungsanstalt Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auf dem Darß überwacht worden wäre...

Super und Danke an Dich, glavoc, für die weiterführenden Infos!!!!


----------



## Frame (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Aller hopp, ob das nun Farmlachse sind die er halt nu abgestreift hat und die sich eher gezielt in einem Fluß vermehren können. 
Ob es ein gravierender biologischer Fehler war... es bleibt ein schmunzeln und sei dem Mann gegönnt es noch zu erleben was aus dem Projekt wird.
Falls es dennoch sich als Fehler entpuppen sollte hat der Mensch binnen 4-5 Jahren sicher schnell Lösungen parat.

Aber die Chupze muss man erst mal haben, Respekt und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Nidderauer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Lachse an ihre Heimatgewässer geprägt sind und sich selten in Neue einfinden.


 
 Aber sie finden sich ein #6.

 Da sind wir dann wieder bei der Frage, was zuerst da war, das Huhn oder das Ei? Oder wie und wann kamen die ersten beiden Lachse in den Rhein, um dort für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Und woher kamen die überhaupt?

 Das könnten auch Wildlachse sein, denen ihr Heimatgewässer bezüglich der Wasserqualität nicht mehr zusagt. Oder die es aufgrund diverser Veränderungen an Inhaltsstoffen nicht mehr wiedererkennen.

 Insgesamt doch eher mal ein Lichtblick in der heutigen Zeit, wenn sich ein Gewässer unerwartet als tauglich für Lachse erweist.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Hallo,

Respekt auch von mir. Manchmal muss man den (Gordischen) Knoten halt durchhacken und darf sich nicht mit Entwirren aufhalten.

Beim Lachs aber nicht ohne Risiko. Die Gefahr das vermehrt Zuchtlachs aufsteigt ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Vor der Vermehrung muss aber der Fisch untersucht werden. Einen Zuchtlachs zu erkennen bekommt ein erfahrener Lachsmensch hin. Da gibt es teilweise Fotokarten mit den Merkmalen. 
Hinweise sind z. B. Flossen, die an der Unterseite abgewetzt (Netzgehege) sind oder die Breite des Hautsaums entlang der Kiemendeckel. unterschreitet ein festgelegtes Maß. Ansonsten ist der Nachweis von bestimmten künstlichen Karotinen ein klarer Nachweis.

Normalerweise sind Lachse extrem an ihren Fluss gebunden.
  Nur ganz vereinzelt kommen Irrläufer in andere Flüsse. Diese Bindung entsteht während der Smoltifizierung. Wenn ich jetzt Smolts dort aufgewachsen lasse, wo ein Fluss mit und einer ohne Lachsbestand ist, werden sie sich ab dem Punkt verteilen und geeignete Laichgebiete aufsuchen.
  Da wäre das Haftungsrisiko. Es sind in den letzten Jahren in den Intensivzuchten in Norwegen oder Chile neue Krankheiten wie die hochinfektiöse ISA entstanden.
Wenn ich Lachsparrs mit ISA aussetze, bin ich der Verursacher. Das wird nicht billig.
  Probleme gibt es u. U. auch wegen der Genetik. Zur Vermehrung ohne genetische Erosion geht man von mindestens 50 Paaren aus. Bleibe ich dauerhaft darunter, habe ich in einigen Jahren Zuchtlachse herangezüchtet.

Der Stamm ist wichtig. Zwischen dem Oberrhein und einem Küstenbach im Norddeutschland gibt es Unterschiede.
Mit dem Küstenbach hat auch ein Grils (Lachs  mit einem Seewinter ca. 55 cm) kein Problem. Fraglich ist aber, ob der genug Reserven hat die Schweiz  zu erreichen das  sind Stämme fast ohne Grilse. Entweder 2-Seewinter-Fische mit 70-80 cm oder 3-Seewinter-Fische mit ca 85-95 cm.

Außerdem gibt es in einem Gewässersystem immer nur 1 Herkunft. Bekannte Stämme sind der schwedische Ätran, der französische Loire/Allier und der dänische Skjern-Au.

Lachsprojekte müssen zwingend, zumindest für ein Gewässersystem, abgestimmt sein. Da kann niemand für sich herumwerkeln. Wenn diese Bedingung erfüllt ist, spricht da nichts gegen.
Meerforelle und Lachs sind weit weniger Konkurenten um Laichpätze als vermutet. Lachse laichen in aller Regel oberhalb von Riffelstrecken, das sind die Standplätze der Brut. Da die Lachsbrut bis zum 1. Herbst auf diesen Riffeln standorttreu ist, muss das so sein. Die bleiben auch stehen, wenn der Bereich ungeeignet ist. Bei der MF ist die Brut auf flache Ufer angewiesen. Hier wird ein Platz gesucht und gegen Lachse und Artgenossen verteidigt. 

In Norddeutschland mag das etwas anders sein. Hier sind kiesige Abschniitte extrem selten unnd solche Bereiche werden mehrfach benutzt, wobei die alten Eier verloren sind.


  sNeeP


----------



## fischbär (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Danke für die interessante Schilderung! Bin selbst Biologe, kann mir aber nicht wirklich erklären, was das soll. Entweder gibt es historische Quellen für Fänge oder nicht. Einfach so einsetzen, naja, toll ist das sicher nicht. Mal sehen was draus wird.
Nicht dass das nächste Mal ein Fischer ein paar Wolgazander aussetzt, weil er meint sie passen zum Gewässer.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

wurde damals wirklich ernsthaft zwischen mefo und lachs unterschieden???

die meisten leute können mefo und lachs eben nicht unterscheiden, auch heute wird noch oft genug von der 20kg mefo berichtet...

im gebiet vor warnemünde werden schon länger lachse beim schleppen gefangen.
auch in der warnow gibt es sie nicht erst seit 2-3 jahren...( in den 10jahren, in denen ich in hro wohne werden sie schon im warnowgebiet gefangen...)und es werden langsam mehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Mich würde immer noch interessieren, ob hier der Amtsschimmel schlicht gepennt hat oder am Ende doch mitgallopiert ist...

Wenn ich mitkriege was Behörden bei uns teilweise veranstalten, wenn Vereine nur mal Weissfisch besetzen wollen wg. Kormoranverlusten, tue ich mir mit der Schilderung hier nicht so leicht (unabhängig wie ich selber zu "wildem Besatz" stehen würde).

Weiss keiner der Jungs von da oben im Norden von vor Ort was?


----------



## Nidderauer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



fischbär schrieb:


> Nicht dass das nächste Mal ein Fischer ein paar Wolgazander aussetzt, weil er meint sie passen zum Gewässer.


 
 Je unzufriedenstellender die Fangergebnisse an einem Gewässer werden, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so etwas passiert und man versucht andere Wege zu gehen. Übrigens vor allem auch durch Angler. Der Wolgazander hätte ja den Vorteil, dass er schon bei Erreichen wesentlich geringerer Größen fortpflanzungsfähig wird, als der hier verbreitete Lucioperca.

 In Bezug auf den Lachs wäre es natürlich der Hammer, wenn das Rückkehrer einer unbemerkt gebliebenen natürlichen Reproduktion im Bach wären. Das sollte ja das eigentliche Ziel sein, das künstliche Erbrüten der Lachseier pfuscht der Natur ja auch wieder ins Handwerk. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



observer schrieb:


> ... lachse...
> auch in der warnow gibt es sie nicht erst seit 2-3 jahren...( in den 10jahren, in denen ich in hro wohne werden sie schon im warnowgebiet gefangen...)und es werden langsam mehr



In dem Video von 2015 sagten die beiden Fischer, dass sie ihren ersten vor 10 Jahren gefangen hätten.


Der Fischer war vermutlich der Überzeugung das Richtige zu tun. Er sagte sinngemäß schmunzelnd in dem Video 2015: "Die haben wohl Angst, dass die Lachse irgendwann die Warnow verstopfen, was sonst!?". Womöglich wusste man anfangs seitens der Wissenschaft/Behörde nicht wie man auf die Aufzucht der Lachse durch den Fischer reagieren sollte und dann waren sie halt da; was soll man in der Situation  machen? Dem engagierten (Geschäfts-)Partner ans Bein pissen und sie entsorgen (lassen)? Das man ihn hat gewähren lassen, könnte also daran liegen, dass man diesmal ein Auge zudrückte.


----------



## GeorgeB (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wenn ich mitkriege was Behörden bei uns teilweise veranstalten, wenn Vereine nur mal Weissfisch besetzen wollen wg. Kormoranverlusten, tue ich mir mit der Schilderung hier nicht so leicht (unabhängig wie ich selber zu "wildem Besatz" stehen würde).



Du wohnst in BW. Da war man früher katholischer als der Papst, und ist heute schlimmer als die Grünen. 

Waren es Wildlachse, ist nichts Wildes passiert. Gab es dort aber keine und er hat Farmlachse vermehrt, enden die wahrscheinlich als Raubfischfutter. Die Nummer dürfte ganz so problematisch nicht werden.


----------



## rxstx rxt (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Warum sollte Farmlaks als Raubfischfutter enden? Das diese sich erfolgreich im Fluss reproduzieren können,  ist aus Norwegen hinlänglich bekannt und der Kummer derer, welche um den Erhalt der lokalen Stämme bemüht sind.
Die Warnow und ihre Nebenflüsse sind Tieflandflüsse, welche eben nur einen bedingten Reichtum  an Kiesbetten aufweisen. Selbst unsere Meerforellen graben teils  die bereits verlassenen Laichgruben anderer Forellen erneut um.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

http://www.argefa.org/sites/default/files/publikationen/pdf/kislaichplatzbroschuere.pdf

Wird hier im Norden da und hier schon angewandt/ausprobiert..usw.

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



fischbär schrieb:


> Danke für die interessante Schilderung! Bin selbst Biologe, kann mir aber nicht wirklich erklären, was das soll. Entweder gibt es historische Quellen für Fänge oder nicht. Einfach so einsetzen, naja, toll ist das sicher nicht. Mal sehen was draus wird.
> Nicht dass das nächste Mal ein Fischer ein paar Wolgazander aussetzt, weil er meint sie passen zum Gewässer.



Immer herrlich , wenn ein Biologe Natur wie eine Planwirtschaft verstehet.
Nicht belegbar kann vieles bedeuten.
Am wahrscheinlichsten zeigt es eine Wissenslücke.

Die Ostseezuflüsse wurden sicherlich immer mal wieder von Lachsen besiedelt.
Die wandern halt massenhaft in der Ostsee herum, jedes einmündendes Gewässer, ist ein potenzieller Laichplatz für Sie. Das die nur in Ihre Heimatbäche zurückkehren ist so wissenschaftlich, wie zu glauben Menschen wären immer alle Ihren Partnern treu. #q


Was Wasserwerte wie Wärme, Sauerstoffmangel und so angeht ist die Forelle auch empfindlicher.
Der Lachs soll früher auch Zahlreicher in Deutschland aufgestiegen sein als die Meerforelle, was vielleicht so zu erklären ist.
Wobei ein Großer Wandersalmonide früher ja so oder so als Salm bezeichnet wurde.

Wenn es dort vorher keine Lachse gab, wären selbst entkommende Zuchtlachse keine Verschlechterung.
Welches Erbgut könnten sie den auch einkreuzend verschlechtern.

In ganz Deutschland galt der Lachs als Ausgestorben, da gelten Andere Betrachtungen als bei heimischen Stämmen.
Nicht weit von der Flussmündung werden jährlich hunderte vermutlich gar tausende Lachse in der Ostsee mit der Angel gefangen, dort aber im Fluss erscheint es einigen seltsam.:q


Nee der Herr macht einen guten Job, vermutlich handelt er klüger, weil er unterstützend wirkt und nicht nur nach dem, was theoretische Lehrbücher einen Leser vermittelten.
Ein abgeschlossenes Studium macht keinen Fachmann aus, so weist man ehr das Wissen einer Fach-Verwaltungskraft nach. 

Lustig deshalb der Vergleich, dieser Lachse mit Wolgazandern.
Zeigt er doch genau, das da eine ganz entscheidende praktische Betrachtung fehlt.
Der Wolgazander könnte da nie von allein hingelangen, Lachse aber leben dort in der Ostsee reichlich.
Man sollte Ihnen lesen beibringen und die Flussmündungen beschildern, nicht das die dort aufsteigen wo Theoretiker sie als nicht heimisch betrachten.
Der Schutz von Trutta vor Lachsen, wird ja wohl nicht nötig sein, die B.F/M.F ist ja nicht unbedingt so selten.

Prima Erfolg, wenn Er die 70 000 Eier aus wild eingewanderten Lachsen gewinnen konnte.
Von solchen Erfolgen träumen viele anderen deutsche Projekte nur.

Mal am Rande, es gibt in der Ostsee Wildlachse, Farmlache und auch massenhaft als Smolt besetzte Lachse.
Die bekannten Lachsflüsse mit Ihren so bekannten Erbanlagen werden oft durch massenhaft getätigten Smolt-Besatz erhalten.
Da werden dann schon mal nur in einem Fluss, über 500 000 Smolts jährlich besetzt.
Vermutlich sind es also Millionen Besatzfische, Farmlachse und sehr viele Wildfische die dort umherwandern.
Bei den oft im Unterlauf besetzten Smolts wird die Prägung auch gar nicht mehr so gesichert sein....
Böse Fische die dann fremdgehen,.....wenn sie nicht dort extra eingekauft werden um sie direkt in Deutschland zu besetzen.

Aber spannend wäre Ihre genetische Herkunft sicher.
Es gibt Lachse die in der Ostsee bleiben und auch welche die extrem weit aus der Ostsee auswandern.
Letztere werden gerne als Besatzfische in Elbe, Weser, Ems oder Rhein verwendet, weil sie dem ehemaligen deutschen Lachs ähneln sollen.
Dort aber wären beide Typen möglich.


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es dort vorher keine Lachs(e) gab, wären selbst entkommende Zuchtlachse keine Verschlechterung.
> Welches Erbgut könnten sie den auch einkreuzend verschlechtern.



Wenn sie sich erfolgreich reproduzieren, dann in Zukunft vielleicht das der anderen bzw. im wiederaufbau befindlichen Lachsflüsse!?
Ohne die "Wildlachse" zu gefährden, würde man das wohl kaum wieder rückgängig machen können,oder? Ein bisschen Vorsicht scheint mir da nicht verkehrt...|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Nidderauer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Prima Erfolg, wenn Er die 70 000 Eier aus wild eingewanderten Lachsen gewinnen konnte.
> Von solchen Erfolgen träumen viele anderen deutsche Projekte nur.



 Ja das ist schon ein ausgesprochen unverschämtes Verhalten, vor allem auch der Lachse, dass die sich einfach dort vermehrt aufhalten, wo die Welt noch etwas mehr in Ordnung zu sein scheint.

https://www.google.de/maps/@54.0510017,12.1637125,13z

 Man findet nicht soviele küstennahe Fließgewässer in Deutschland, die nicht bis zur Uferböschung konventionell beackert werden, sondern fast ausschließlich von Grünland umgeben sind, wie die Warnow.

 Statt Millionen Euro in sinnlose Lachsprojekte zu stecken sollte man aufgrund der Beschaffenheit lieber mal einzelne Küstenflüsse auswählen und dort mind. 100 m Uferstreifen beidseitig kaufen und von jeglicher landwirtschaftlichen Nutzung freistellen. Damit hätte man erstmals überhaupt eine Grundlage geschaffen, die natürliche Vermehrung von Lachs und Meerforelle zu fördern.

 Die Natur zeigt es uns doch in diesem Fall auf beeindruckende Art und Weise, was funktioniert und was nicht. Die Mefos im Filmbeitrag machen auch keinen ganz schlechten Eindruck . 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber spannend wäre Ihre genetische Herkunft sicher.
> Es gibt Lachse die in der Ostsee bleiben und auch welche die extrem weit aus der Ostsee auswandern.
> Letztere werden gerne als Besatzfische in Elbe, Weser, Ems oder Rhein verwendet, weil sie dem ehemaligen deutschen Lachs ähneln sollen.
> Dort aber wären beide Typen möglich.


 
 Ja, Salmo Salar und Salmo Salar :q

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich erfolgreich reproduzieren, dann in Zukunft vielleicht das der anderen bzw. im wiederaufbau befindlichen Lachsflüsse!?
> Ohne die "Wildlachse" zu gefährden, würde man das wohl kaum wieder rückgängig machen können,oder? Ein bisschen Vorsicht scheint mir da nicht verkehrt...|kopfkrat#c


 
 Zähl doch mal das eine oder andere deutsche Lachsprojekt dort in der Umgebung auf.#c
 Selbst wenn es Nachzuchten aus Farmlachen wären, wurden sich die negativen Dinge schnell ausmerzen und gefährliche Streuner na ja, die gibt es immer, solange man Lachse in Farmen hält.
 Ich denke du bist bereit die Natur zu behindern, aus Angst möglicherweise die Natur zu schädigen.
 So kommt man nicht voran.
 Das ist ähnlich ein Kind stetig zu überwachen, aus Angst weil  man annimmt das das Kind noch zu unselbstständig sei.:m
 Man muss Natur auch zulassen, wenn man Natur will.


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist bereit die Natur zu behindern, aus Angst möglicherweise die Natur zu schädigen.
> ...
> Man muss Natur auch zulassen, wenn man Natur will.


 
Die künstliche Vermehrung der "Wildfänge" ungeklärter Herkunft einzustellen, würde ich nicht als "behindern" auffassen. Womöglich würde ich eher aus einem Wildbestand zukaufen um die Chance zu verringern was falsch zu machen oder es dort (vorerst) bei der Förderung von Mefos belassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ja, Salmo Salar und Salmo Salar :q
> 
> Grüße Sven


 
 Wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre wie es der Artname ausdrückt.
 Leider ist es das nicht.
 Salmo Salar ist eben nicht Salmo Salar.

 Sondern eher wie beim Hund.
 Ein Pudel ist keine Dogge u.s.w

 Es braucht für Ansiedlungen passende Stämme, die vom Wanderverhalten und zu örtlichen Gegebenheiten passen.
 Das ist ja das Problem mit den Zuchtlachsen...
 Passt das nicht oder wird durch Zuchtfische genetisch verändert, steigen die Verluste der Lachse extrem an.
 Salmo Salar ist eben nicht Salmo Salar.


----------



## Nidderauer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es braucht für Ansiedlungen passende Stämme, die vom Wanderverhalten und zu örtlichen Gegebenheiten passen.
> Das ist ja das Problem mit den Zuchtlachsen...
> Passt das nicht oder wird durch Zuchtfische genetisch verändert, steigen die Verluste der Lachse extrem an.
> Salmo Salar ist eben nicht Salmo Salar.



Es ist vermutlich auch nicht ein Jahr wie das andere. Allein wetterbedingt können beträchtliche Unterschiede bestehen, die den geschlüpften Junglachsen das Leben schwer machen oder auch nicht.

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine Studie, bei der abwandernde Smolts in ausreichender Anzahl markiert wurden, um dann nach ein paar Jahren festzustellen, in welche Flüsse sie wieder aufsteigen? Wie ist denn da die Trefferquote bzw. die der fehlgeleiteten Fische, die dann woanders gefangen wurden?

Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Die künstliche Vermehrung der "Wildfänge" ungeklärter Herkunft einzustellen, würde ich nicht als "behindern" auffassen. Womöglich würde ich eher aus einem Wildbestand zukaufen um die Chance zu verringern was falsch zu machen oder es dort (vorerst) bei der Förderung von Mefos belassen.



Du setzt schon voraus das es Zuchtfische sind oder das dort solche Fische nicht ausgesondert worden.|rolleyes
Trotzdem sind es auf jeden Fall Fische, die diesen Zufluss selbst gewählt haben, da haben sie gegenüber vom Menschen ausgesuchten Stämmen schon einmal etwas voraus, schon bewiesen.
Sie wollen dort laichen und kommen da auch hin.
Ihr Nachwuchs wird sich vermutlich ähnlich entscheiden.

Bei vom Menschen ausgesuchten Besatzfischen hofft man lediglich, das die Fische überleben und heimkehren.

Dort aber wurden Streuner vermehrt, also wurde nur etwas unterstützt was der Natürliche Weg ist.
Warum sollte der naturfernere Weg der bessere sein?

Schreckt dich die ungeklärte Herkunft, einer natürlichen Neu-Einwanderung, bei einer Art die in ganz Deutschland schon verschollen war? :q 

Na dann sollte man vorsichtshalber zunächst fast jeden Fischbesatz untersagen.
Besser wären dann wohl Clon-Fische, da weiß man was man hat.
Natur bedeutet etwas zuzulassen auch im Sinne einer Vielfalt und diese Entwicklungen dann zu erhalten.

Ich denke der nächste Satz trifft es oft.
Fachleute unterstützen oder lenken positive Entwicklungen, Laien wollen es richtig oder besser machen.

Aber spannendes Thema, was Jeder auch mit sich selbst klarmachen muss.
Steuernd oder lenkend kann man Einfluss nehmen oder auch klar in richtig oder falsch Entscheiden.:m.


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du setzt schon voraus das es Zuchtfische sind oder das dort solche Fische nicht ausgesondert worden.|rolleyes



Wenn man die mit angemessener Warscheinlichkeit unterscheiden kann oder die genetische Analyse grünes Licht gibt, kann man die künstl. Vermehrung gerne fördern. Wenn man nicht weiß woran man ist, dann würde ich eher alles seinen Gang gehen lassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wenn man die mit angemessener Warscheinlichkeit unterscheiden kann oder die genetische Analyse grünes Licht gibt, kann man die künstl. Vermehrung gerne fördern. Wenn man nicht weiß woran man ist, dann würde ich eher alles seinen Gang gehen lassen.



 Du würdest es also nicht machen.

 In diesem Fall würdest Du eine Schwesterfischart fangen, abstreifen und Vermehren, gefangene Lachse aber ignorierend zurücksetzen.
 Du hättest,  aber die Möglichkeiten und das Wissen sie ohne viel weiteren Aufwand, so wie die Forellen zu fördern.

 Handelst Du so, um der Natur nicht ins Handwerk zu fuschen, tust Du es trotzdem.
 Du förderst ja einseitig und beeinflusst eine begonnene mögliche Entwicklung.

 Wer nichts macht, macht halt nichts falsch.
 Aber er schafft auch nichts.:q

 Ich kann nur staunen, es gäbe heute kaum ein Wanderfischprojekt, wenn alle am Anfang so gedacht hätten.

 Am Anfang sind es eher Idealistische Praktiker die so etwas beginnen, oft erst nachfolgend wird es dann von der öffentlichen Seite unterstützt.

 Ich werde mir mal einen Kaffee machen und mal sehen, ob ich was zu einstigen Lachsvorkommen da finde.


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Was Angelverbände und Politiker als erfolgreiche Wiederansiedlung betrachten.
An der Fischtreppe in Iffezheim werden pro Jahr ca. 100 Rückkehrer/Wanderer  festgestellt. An einer Fischtreppe von 32 Mio DM Kosten und jährlichem Besatz von einigen 100 000 Stück 1 sömmerigen Lachsen.
Da ist der Alte Mann an der Ostsee ein Schnäppchen  bezüglich der Kosten.
Und wer erkennt die Genetik ausser dem Wissenschaftler? Per Definition ist ein Tier heimisch wenn es eine Population bildet. Dazu gehört die Fortpflanzung. Das scheint ja gegeben zu sein wenn es dort schon seit 10 jahren Aufsteiger gibt.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Na ja zurück von einer flüchtigen Suche eines mir eher unbekannten Flusses.
 Lässt sich nicht viel in der Tat nicht viel finden.
 Lachse sollen da aber immer mal wieder aufgetaucht sein.
 Es kann aber so sein wie es offiziell ausgesagt wird das die dort nie heimisch waren.
 Wobei.... schon um 1890 wurde erwähnt das nun an vielen Stellen Lachsleitern an Wehren errichtet wurden.
 Bedeutet, das vorher ein Aufstieg wohl blockiert war.
 Was den Erfolg von Fischpässen beim Lachs angeht ist ja wiederholt bewiesen wurden das das fast nie funktionierte.
 Man hat wohl auch immer wieder versucht sie dort anzusiedeln.
 Das das nicht funktionierte begründet ebenfalls das es dort keine geeigneten Lachshabitate gäbe.
 Zeitgleich wurden aber an Weser, Elbe und Rhein Millionen Lachse besetzt, auch dort konnten sie sich ja nicht mehr erhalten.
 Ich denke es bleibt unwahrscheinlich das M.V keine Lachsgewässer, wohl aber Forellengewässer hatte.

 Altdeutsche Schrift erspare ich Euch.
 Aber wer nachlesen möchte was dort zu Lachsleitern, einbringen von Störsteinen und Wiedereinbürgerungsproekten so um 1890 getrieben wurde findet es auf Seite 84.
http://edoc.hu-berlin.de/ebind/hdok2/h169_borne_1881/pdf/h169_borne_1881.pdf

 Auffallend auch dort, der Zander taucht nicht als vorkommend auf, wohl aber der Wels.
 Kleiner Seitenhieb für Alle, die meinen das man das ganz genau nehmen würde mit den Fremden Fischen.
 Ich denke nicht das so ein Leckerli übersehen wurde.
 Der Lachs war dort nie fremd, auch wenn er sich dort möglicherweise nicht vermehrte.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ....


 #6
 Dann will ich auch mal was sagen.

 Wenn man in M.V.P wirklich der Meinung ist, das man gar keine eigenen Lachsgewässer habe....|kopfkrat
 Sollte man dann nicht auch die Lachse vor der Küste als Fremdes Gut betrachten oder wenigstens mit größter Demut "DANKE" liebe Nachbarn sagen?


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Hallo,


Ich glaube es ist nicht jedem klar, welcher Aufwand hier getrieben werden muss. Das macht keiner in seinem Schuppen. 

Zunächst zu den Irrläufern.

  Der Versuch, die Anzahl der Irrläufer durch Markierung der Smolts zu ermitteln scheitert an der Praxis. Man müsste unzählige Fische von 15 cm mit einer Markierung versehen, die kein anderer verwendet und die nach 2 Jahren an einem 80-cm-Fisch noch gut zu erkennen ist.
  Hier ein Beispiel aus einem NRW-Projekt.
  Irrläufer < 4 %, davon aber 2-3 % irische Burreshole und Delphi, die bis vor 6 Jahren besetzt wurden. Ein Teil daher vermutlich aus Naturvermehrung. Der Rest überwiegend Ätran oder Mischlinge.

  Zuchtlachse < 1 %.

  Alle gefangenen Aufsteiger kommen in die Elterntierhaltung. Eine große Halle mit großen Rundstrombecken. Alle Tiere, die hier ankommen, werden untersucht.
  -Gesundheitszustand
  - genetische Herkunft
  - kein Zuchtlachs
  Dann werden sie abgestreift und die Eier kommen in die Brutrinnen.
  Jeder Lachs hat seine Akte, darin ist festgehalten, wer mit wem verpaart wurde. Die Elterntiere werden 3-4 Jahre dort gehältert und jedes Jahr abgestreift. 
  Lachse, die die Anforderungen an Gesundheit und Genetik nicht erfüllen, kommen erst gar nicht in die Anlage und werden nicht vermehrt.
  Normalerweise verenden Lachse nach dem Laichen. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit des „rekonditionierens“ Man steckt eine Garnele auf eine Fahrradspeiche und wedelt dem Lachs damit vor dem Maul herum, bis er zufasst, dann wird er vermutlich überleben. Das kann Wochen dauern. Andere haben schon so viel von ihren Organen abgebaut, dass sie nicht überleben werden, das ist bis März ca 1 /5. Diese Fische sind Sondermüll, weil die in den Becken ohne Malachit grün verpilzen würden, vor allem die Milchner. Solchen Fisch kann ich nicht mehr in den Rhein setzen, obwohl.....|supergri

  Bei der Fütterung erkennen die Salme sofort die Person, die füttert und die stellen sich sofort an. Bei anderen Personen fliehen sie. Das machen die, bevor die Person sichtbar wird. Vermutlich erkennen sie das am Gang.

  Das Thema Zuchtlachs nehmen hier einige etwas auf die leichte Schulter. Die bringen nicht nur ihre genetische Armut mit, sondern auch mal schnell eine Krankheit wie ISA mit. Das sind auch keine nicht angepassten Lachse aus einer andern Region. Diese fremden Lachse bekommt man auf seinen Fluss angepasst, durch die Vermehrung nur von Wiederkehrern, die damit ihre Tüchtigkeit bewiesen haben. Ein Zuchtlachs hat aber die Anlagen gar nicht mehr, da gibt es nichts mehr zu entwickeln. Wenige Zuchtlachse können große genetische Schäden anrichten. Zudem sind sie auf den Laichplätzen meist größer und sehr viel aggressiver als Wildlachse.
   Mit einem Liter Jauche, kann ma viele Liter Trinkwasser unbrauchbar machen.


  sneeP


----------



## Nidderauer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Hallo Sneep,



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Versuch, die Anzahl der Irrläufer durch Markierung der Smolts zu ermitteln scheitert an der Praxis. Man müsste unzählige Fische von 15 cm mit einer Markierung versehen, die kein anderer verwendet und die nach 2 Jahren an einem 80-cm-Fisch noch gut zu erkennen ist.



Im Zeitalter von Microchips und Co. sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, den Smolts so ein Elektronikbauteil unter die Haut zu pflanzen und eine äußere Markierung anzubringen, die einen Hinweis darauf liefert, dass man am Fisch Daten abscannen kann. Muss ja kein Microchip mit Funksender sein. Bei Hund und Katz funktioniert das wunderbar.



Sneep schrieb:


> Mit einem Liter Jauche, kann man viele Liter Trinkwasser unbrauchbar machen.



 Meinst Du das in Bezug auf direkt an Laichgewässer angrenzende Weidehaltung? Dann muss man das eben auch in gewissen Abstand zum Laichgewässer untersagen. Und eben auch die Düngung der angrenzenden Grünlandflächen mit Gülle, das ist ja auch groß in Mode, seit der Schnitt nicht mehr nur zu Heu verarbeitet wird, sondern in Biogasanlagen Verwendung findet. Aber irgendwo muss halt auch mal ein Anfang gemacht werden, zur Not beschränkt man sich halt auf weniger Gewässer, die allerdings die besseren Voraussetzungen mitbringen und fördert dort intensiver.

 Warum päppelt man die erbrüteten bzw. geschlüpften Lachse eigentlich nicht über einen etwas längeren Zeitraum auf? Mit Hilfe von Zuchtanlagen, die mit dem Wasser der Bäche gespeist werden, in die der Besatz erfolgen soll, wäre das doch sicher auch möglich, bis die Fische aus dem Gröbsten raus sind. Und da könnte man auch gleich erkennen, ob die Wasserqualität ausreichend ist, damit sie sich dort überhaupt entwickeln.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Was bin ich froh, dass ich nur einfacher Angler bin (der sich über Lachse wie Mefos freut) und kein Bewirtschafter..

Und der hier der doch recht kontroversen "Experten"diskussion folgen darf...

Wer da recht haben soll - woher solls ich als einfacher Angler denn wissen?

Dass man aber für jede Meinung ne passende Studie kriegen/bezahlen kann, scheint mir nach dieser kontroversen Diskussion noch wahrscheinlicher als vorher schon....

Werds mit Spannung weiter verfolgen....


----------



## Ørret (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

So ist es!!! Da Lob ich mir doch den Fischer Loch ,der nicht lange irgendwelche Therorien diskutiert wie irgendwelche Biologen und einfach macht . Und der Erfolg gibt ihm ja auch recht.
Davon abgesehen bin ich mir sicher das ein Fischer mit seiner langen Berufserfahrung einen Farmlachs erkennt wenn er ihn sieht.....ist ja auch nicht so schwer zu erkennen. 

Wie man die Lachse in NRW in der Elterntierhaltung mit Malachitgrün malträtiert finde ich nebenbei bemerkt pervers....dachte das Zeug wäre eigentlich verboten....und es geht ja auch ohne solche Methoden.

Bis denne...


----------



## crisis (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo Sneep,
> 
> ... Meinst Du das in Bezug auf direkt an Laichgewässer angrenzende Weidehaltung? Dann muss man das eben auch in gewissen Abstand zum Laichgewässer untersagen. Und eben auch die Düngung der angrenzenden Grünlandflächen mit Gülle, das ist ja auch groß in Mode, seit der Schnitt nicht mehr nur zu Heu verarbeitet wird, sondern in Biogasanlagen Verwendung findet. ...



Snnep meint das mit der Jauche wohl im übertragenen Sinn, dass, eben wie bei Jauche, eine kleine Menge genetisch unbrauchbarer Lachse in Relation zu deren Menge großen Schaden anrichten kann.


----------



## rxstx rxt (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Mit "einfach machen" haben wir wohl schon so einiges kaputt gemacht.
 In einem anderen Faden wird die korrekte genetische Herkunft von Fischottern diskutiert - wenn auch weniger in Sorge um den Otter.
 Wenn es um Fangbares geht, ist jede Umsicht plötzlich verschwunden.


----------



## Ørret (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Mit 'einfach mal machen' ist aber manchmal doch getan. Sieht man ja ganz gut an der Oste.
Dort haben sich in den 80'igern ein paar Leute  einfach mal Lachseier aus Norwegen besorgt und ihren kleinen Bruthäuschen erbrütet und es hat nicht lange gedauert da hatten sie die ersten Rückkehrer.
Die Sittensenser sind seid bestimmt über zwanzig Jahren unabhängig davon Brut oder Eier zuzukaufen, weil sie genug Eier von eigenen Rückkehrern gewinnen können und das auch ohne aufwendige Elterntierhaltung,Rekonditionierung und Genuntersuchungen.
Kann gut sein das da mal ein Farmlachs mit rein gerutscht ist...trotzdem kommen die Lachse zurück und vermehren sich.Mittlerweile dürften das wohl auch schon ein an die Oste angepasster eigener Stamm sein.
Und das weil sie einfach mal gemacht haben...

Wenn man alles genetisch untersucht und jeden Fisch merzt der nicht ins Schema passt läst man keine Entwicklung zu und ohne Entwicklung können sich die Stämme nicht an die neuen Gewässer anpassen.Elterntierhaltung läßt auch wenig Entwicklung zu,weil die gleichen Tiere mehrmals zur Eigewinnung mißbraucht werden. So erzeugt man im Grunde auch schon nichts anderes als "Farmlachs".

Manchmal könnte man meinen die Herren Biologen wollen unbedingt blauäugige Lachse mit blonden Haren züchten. Am besten vorher noch komplette Gewässer vergiften, damit ja kein Lachs mit braunen Augen überlebt und dann kräftig mit blauäugigen Lachsen besetzten....im Ausland ja schon so praktiziert worden.#q


Bis denne...


----------



## glavoc (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Also bidde, hört doch bitte auf, hier unsere Biologen an Board anzumachen...
Denn denen ist die Komlexität und Mehrschichtigkeit solcher Probleme lediglich weit bewusster als dem "Normalo"...sie wissen um die bekannten und sich neu stellenden Problemfelder einfach besser bescheid. Zudem schätze ich sehr deren fachliche Beiträge. Zur Thematik äussere ich mich jedoch hier nicht  ...
einen lieben Gruß!


----------



## Ørret (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Wüsste nicht das ich irgend jemanden persönlich angemacht hätte...liegt mir auch fern.Habe auch nicht explizit die Biologen aus dem Board damit gemeint.
Ich finde ihre Beiträge auch informativ, kann man viel draus lernen!
Trotzdem darf man ja wohl eine etwas andere Meinung dazu  haben dürfen.


----------



## gründler (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Och ich verfolge auch mit Spannung wenn es die Zeit zu lässt und ich nicht gerade an Rundstrombecken,Rinne,Teiche und Z-Gläsern stehe.


Wisst ihr warum so wenige Fischzüchteronkels zu solchen themen nix sagen bezw.sich nicht einbringen/äussern etc.? Die machen es wie der Kollege,nicht quatschen sondern machen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=242250&d=1453749620

#h


----------



## Revilo62 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

@gründler |good:

ich finde es cool, was der Kollege da gemacht hat, nicht weil ich sowas grundsätzlich gut heiße, aber scheinbar werden Realitäten manchmal zerredet, nach dem Motto: was wir nicht genau wissen, kann nichtsein, darf nicht sein, wird nicht sein
Überall im Ostseebereich sind die Lachse früher aufgestiegen, warum denn nicht in der Warnow, so ganz fremd ist die Art da oben ja nun auch nicht, oder sind die Trollinglachse alles Farmlachse, lächerlich !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Ørret schrieb:


> So ist es!!! Wie man die Lachse in NRW in der Elterntierhaltung mit *Malachitgrün* malträtiert finde ich nebenbei bemerkt pervers....dachte das Zeug wäre eigentlich verboten....und es geht ja auch ohne solche Methoden.
> 
> Bis denne...


 
 Es ist bei Fischen verboten die dem Menschlichen Verzehr zu geführt werden.
 Aber es ist praktisch und es wirkt.
 War lange *das* Mittel in der Fischzucht.

 Die meisten Aquarianer haben es schon mal verwendet.
 Das ist das Zeug, was so blaue Wolken im Wasser macht.
 Lustig was man nicht so alles an Giften in der Wohnung verwendet.

 Schaut man hinten auch die Flasche findet sich das es nicht für Fische verwendet werden darf, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind.
 Sneep nannte diese Lachse darum Sondermüll.


 Sneep hat aber auch beschrieben wie so etwas in NRW gemacht wird.
 So etwas in Perfektion kann man betreiben wenn den ausreichend Geld da ist.

 Aber gestartet wurden die Projekte ja in Norddeutschland mit viel weniger Aufwand und weniger Geld.
 Bedeutet dort ist genau das gemacht worden was dort mit den Lachsen gemacht wurde.

 Man versuchte Laichfische der Wanderfische im heimischen Fluss zu fangen und hat sie dann vermehrt.
 Teilweise kaufte man Eier aus dem Ausland hinzu, wenn wie beim Lachs gar keine Fische mehr zu finden waren.
 Nix mit Genetischen Überprüfungen oder Markierung, oder Elterntierhaltung.
 Wer hätte denn für so etwas das Geld oder Zeit gehabt.
 Schon die Fische zu fangen, zu hältern, zu vermehren und zu erbrüten setzt irre Zeit voraus und man benötigt auch so etwas wie ein Bruthaus.

 So in der Art laufen wohl auch heute noch viele, nun längst erfolgreiche Projekte.
 Da wurden auch Fehler gemacht, wobei man aus Fehlern lernte. Aus diesen Kleinprojekten kommt ja erst das Wissen das Stämme so wichtig seien. Dort diskutierte man seit 40 Jahren Stämme und Genetik.
 Sicher auch dort mischten studierte Fachkräfte mit, b.z.w einige studierten dann Selbst, aber bis so etwas dann über lehrende Kollegen über Studenten bis in die Verwaltungen einfließt dauert.

 Nachfolgend hat sich der politische Wunsch gebildet so etwas auch am Rhein zu machen.
 Wo ein politischer Wille ist, spielt Geld oft keine Rolle.

 Dann kann man viele Sachen machen, wie Fachkräfte einstellen, Mengenweise Fische zu kaufen, Genetische Untersuchungen betreiben, Elterntierhaltung machen, selbst Einzeltiere können dann aufgepeppelt werden.

 Aber so etwas macht kein kleiner Angelverein, oder Fischereibetrieb, mit einer Handvoll Menschen, die so etwas nur  nach Feierabend und nebenbei machen.|bigeyes

 Aber genau dort liegen die Wurzeln und so läuft das dort auch oft noch heute, teilweise nun aber finanziell unterstützt.

 Aber auch das längst nicht so oft, wie viele denken.
 Viele der heutigen Vorzeigeprojekte, werden und wurden fast ausschließlich von Vereinsanglern durch Beiträge finanziert.
 Nicht jedes B.Land hat eine Fischereiabgabe, aus dessen Topf dann Förderungen zurückfließen oder Dinge finanziert werden.

 Die Kleinprojekte würden sich dann entscheiden müssen, ob sie überhaupt Fischbesatz machen oder die genetische Herkunft eines Fisches wissen wollen.
 Vermutlich ist Ihr gesamter Fischbesatz günstiger.
 Vermutlich würden sie das Ergebnis der Untersuchung aber auch erst viel zu spät erfahren, um das noch nutzen zu können.

 Ich hatte geschrieben Fachleute versuchen zu lenken und zu steuern, Laien eher etwas verbessern oder richtig machen.
 Ich war so böse das ich gar einen studierten Biologen eher als nachgewiesene Verwaltungsfachkraft bezeichne.

 Nun eine Fachkraft hat sich mit einer Sache zig Tausend Stunden beschäftigt, selbst wer das Studierte, der beschäftigte sich ungleich weniger Stunden, mit einer einzigen Art und Ihrer Problematik.
 Wenn da einige hundert Stunden zusammenkommen wäre das schon sehr viel.
 Die Erfahrung unzählige Stunden sich mit der Natur auseinanderzusetzen, lernt uns erst wie wenig wir wissen.
 Für eine beantwortete Frage, tauchen dann erst viele neue Fragen auf.
 Hat man am Anfang das Gefühl ausreichend viel zu wissen so das man loslegen kann, lernt man über die Jahre wie gering das eigene Wissen doch ist.
 Ich denke Fachkräfte sehen sich eher mit Grundwissen ausgestattet und beobachten Entwicklungen in Demut vor der Natur, um sie unterstützend nutzen oder zu lenken.
 Laien überschätzen Ihr Wissen und wissen was richtig wäre und nun zu tun ist.

 Ähnlich ist das auch wenn man Jemanden eine einfache verallgemeinerte Frage stellt.
 Der Laie kennt *die* richtige Antwort.
 Die Fachkraft kommt bei der Antwort ins rudern, wegen der vielen Betrachtungen und Möglichkeiten und Sonderfällen.
 Das Gemeine daran, Menschen folgen oft dem der klare Antworten ausspricht.
 Er ist sich ja seiner Sache so sicher.

 Wer da rumrudert, mag ungleich tiefer blicken, wirkt aber seiner Sache unsicher.
 Solche Typen nerven aber auch, weil Ihre Antworten einen dann anstrengen.

 Zurück zum Thema.
 Der Fischer hat so gehandelt wie ein Mensch eben handelt wenn er sich bewusst ist, die Vielfältigkeit der Natur nie völlig verstehen zu können.
 Ihm wird wohl gereicht haben, das Lachse im Ostseeraum heimisch sind und da nun versuchten zu laichen.
 Er griff nur unterstützend ein.

 Mag sein das so etwas in einer technischen Welt voller Gesetze und Menschen, die etwas eingepaukt bekamen, der falsche Weg ist.;+

 Ich kann nur sagen das ich sicher eine Schräge aber auch vielfältige Betrachtung habe.
 Staunend stellte ich mal fest das mich angehende Biologen als Angler vorab nicht als Gesprächspartner für voll nahmen.
 Als wenn Sie denn viel Wissen hätten..es sind ja noch Schüler. 

 Gut reden kann man oft mit Ihren Lehrern, denn die haben das Wissen und teilen das Interesse an noch weiteren Wissen zu einem Thema.
 Fachkräfte achten eher das Wissen, nicht die Abschlüsse.
 Wissen eignet man sich aber erst über die Jahre an, in denen man sich mit einer Sache intensiv beschäftigt.

 Das Ganze ist so ähnlich wie beim Angeln sonst auch.
 Mit Menschen die sich Wundern das im Heimischen Fluss auch Aale leben, braucht man nicht über die Kormoranproblematik an diesem Fluss reden.
 Die werden auch nie verstehen warum da Angler abhängen oder warum das überhaupt nötig oder gut sei.
 Das Ihnen umgekehrt darum selbst Wissen fehlt, werden sie halt gar nicht bemerken.
 Jeder Angler dort wird ungleich mehr Wissen über das Leben im Fluss haben wie sie.
 Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb, sind sie es dann oft die gegen Angeln sind, weil es keinen Sinn habe.#t

 Ich weiß, das klingt böse.
 Ist aber gar nicht mal so böse gemeint.
 Bei Texten fehlt die Mimik eines Menschen, da reichen auch einige .|rolleyes|supergri:g|kopfkrat nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Ich bin einfacher Angler, kein Wissenschaftler, kein"Experte".....

Aus irgendeinem (mir unerfindlichen) Grunde habe ich aber irgendwie eher Sympathie und Verständnis für die Aktion des tätigen (aufsässigen?) Fischers als für viele oft eher verhindernde Aktionen aus Verbänden und von der Wissenschaft....

Auch wenn ich als Nichtexperte die Folgen ja gaaaar nicht überblicken kann, ich weiss...

(Sympathie und Verständnis - ich sprech nicht von Fakten oder Gefahren, nur falls das jemand wieder geflissentlich überlesen haben wollte)...


----------



## Sneep (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

[FONT=&quot]@ Thomas

Da gebe ich dir Recht.

@ Ørret
Das mit dem Malachhit grün brauchst du nicht pervers zu finden. Das Zeug ist verboten, nicht weil es Lachse malträtiert, sondern weil es beim Verzehr des Fisches Krebserregend ist.
Du wirst wenige Lachsanlagen finden, in denen nicht mit Malachit gearbeitet wird. Mit Sondergenehmigung darf man es einsetzen.

Du vergleichst einen Küstenfluss wie die Oste mit dem Rhein. Die 500m in die Oste wird keinen Lachs umhauen, beim Aufstieg bis z.B. in die Sieg beginnen die Lachse innere Organe aufzulösen. Wie bitte soll ich ohne Zusatz von Pilzhemmenden Mitteln den überleben lassen? Der ist nicht mal im Freiwasser überlebensfähig.

Wenn man so viele Eier hat, dass man auf die Elterntierhaltung verzichten kann, 

Glückwunsch.


vdB
[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Wenn man Elterntierhaltung braucht, ist das Gewässer schlicht nicht geeignet für Lachs.

Und man sollte auf resistentere Arten zurückgreifen, die auch mit Klimaerwärmung zurecht kommen (Waller z. B.).

Waller sind seit 4.000 Jahren im Rheineinzugsgebiet (Neckar, Heilbronn-Böckingen) nachgewiesen und somit wohl so heimisch wie der Lachs, der nicht überlebensfähig ist ohne menschliche Hilfe - Der Waller schon...

Nur mal provokant so eingeworfen... 

;-))))

Aber ich bin ja nur einfacher Angler und kein "Experte", Bewirtschafter oder bezahlter Studienschreiber...


----------



## gründler (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man Elterntierhaltung braucht, ist das Gewässer schlicht nicht geeignet für Lachs.
> 
> .


 
Na na naaaa das zu einfach,es gibt auch Elterntierhaltung aus gründen weil es kaum noch welche in freier Wildbahn gibt etc usw.Aber ich weiß schon worauf du hinaus wolltest.

Erstäunlich ist doch das jemand tausende Eier angesetzt hat und tausende brütlinge gewonnen,die Elterntiere stammen aus Wildfang vor ort. Andere Vereine kaufen teuer ein woher auch immer.

Das thema hat jetzt eine richtung bekommen,spinnen wir mal und der Züchter hätte zu Auflage gekriegt er muss alle brütlinge töten entsorgen etc. meiiii was dann hier wohl los gewesen wäre  ^^

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

grins - gründler versteht mir wieder mal ;-)))


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. April 2016)

*AW: Einfach mal Lachs besetzen: 70.000 Lachse für die  Warnow....*

Guter Beitrag hier kann man etwas lernen.
 Ich hoffe wir haben mal Glück und die Lachse gedeihen prächtig und mögen Schwarzmundgrundeln die sind auch einfach gekommen und waren auch nicht eingeladen. 
Da war doch mal etwas mit Evolution die setzt dem ganzen Grenzen.
Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren.


----------

